# Arc Audio debuts the PS8 controller at CES



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/ARCAudio/?fref=ts

I've know about this for quite a while now, and what it can do is far beyond what any other processor controller available now. There was many that didn't believe me when I said it was still being worked on and was coming down the pipeline, and while I wish it would have come sooner, the wait is absolutely worth it. This with a PS8 and the new HD BT module will probably go into my R. More details on the specifics will follow in the next few days on Arc's FB page.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The what? For the what? They still selling the PS8?


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

What's a PS8? 



j/k it looks very slick. I like how compact it looks, too.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rton20s said:


> The what? For the what? They still selling the PS8?


LOADS of them. 



subterFUSE said:


> What's a PS8?
> 
> 
> 
> j/k it looks very slick. I like how compact it looks, too.


It's VERY small. A little less than DIN height and less than 1/2 DIN width. I'll look and see if I still have the video of it in a car, but that's the rough size.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

What does it do that the Alpine Rux does not?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What does it do that the Alpine Rux does not?


Good question!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Wait and see.  
Seriously though, they're still waiting to talk about specific features and functions and I don't want to get ahead of their announcement. Now that everyone actually believes me. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

> The PSC's are currently slotted for end of Q1 to beginning of Q2 release at a retail price of $369 USD.


They were smart for not specifying the year.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

OK. I'll have to wait until I can check it out in person at the end of the week.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hoptologist said:


> They were smart for not specifying the year.


lololol :laugh:


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> lololol :laugh:


What he said


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Well Fred's had one in his Saturn for at least 6 months now, so I'm not worried about their release timeline. And it's not like they have a history of missing deadline dates. They're not Alpine. lol


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Another controller with half the screen taken up by a logo. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

pocket5s said:


> Another controller with half the screen taken up by a logo. :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping it is just that particular screen. I guess we'll find out at CES if the logo, etc. is always present.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The entire screen is usable for whatever function you happen to be working on. 
Come on Robert, give them more credit than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WlT1gM04uHw


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> The entire screen is usable for whatever function you happen to be working on.
> Come on Robert, give them more credit than that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[COUGH]Helix Director[/COUGH]

I never could under stand why they had the logo taking up real estate on the valuable LCD space when they have so much room on the right side of the face for a logo. Machined, etched, or otherwise.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Omg!!!! Talked to them a month back and they said quite possibly for real this time... can't wait to use it!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Omg!!!! Talked to them a month back and they said quite possibly for real this time... can't wait to use it!!!


I want to see how you integrate it. You definitely have some space available.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im interested in it, but I hope the knob and buttons can be relocated from the display =\


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

Not that i'm going to get rid of my ps8. I was on a high when I got it, and unfortunately due to the time span that the parts that i specifically picked this over other processors took. That initial high or love went away finding out that the already 1000 dollar processor needed another 369 dollar piece and yet another piece after that do to the actual things i wanted to do. 

I'm a dealer for another brand and have ran all their products exclusively, but want to support the local brand so to speak so went over to arc. Really hoping when i finally get the pieces that they just WORK.

I dont think I or most people want to tune from a tiny screen so i don't really care about that functionality, im basically paying for an expensive volume knob for the Bluetooth module/digital input.

The voltage display does help me streamline things in my personal build though so that's nice. Im curious what the temp is measuring though.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

req said:


> im interested in it, but I hope the knob and buttons can be relocated from the display =\


i don't doubt my ability to do it, i just don't want a warranty void when i take the cover off it for a custom install.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

As promised here is the list of the features and functions for the PSC controller as well as a few images from user interface. These features, the PSC and the BTM (Bluetooth Module) will all be released in conjunction simultaneously with the new PS8 Software and firmware that we are completing. The new PS8 software and firmware will include over 60 updates including new features and functions, addressed bug reports and more.

PSC features and specs-

Mechanical, Hardware and screen –

1. Full color OLED RGB Screen
2. All graphic colors user definable thru controller interface (Text, Background, Highlights, Images, button lighting etc) with over 256 colors to choose from allowing for complete OEM integration matching factory illumination 
3. User tac switch lighting via user defined RGB lighting
4. Illumination and dimming programmable by the PSC user interface. This allows you to hook the PS8 up to your vehicles illumination circuit and define how bright you want the display and illumination on the PSC in the various states (vehicle nighttime illumination on and off)
5. Hardware user controls include a single digital rotary encoder/Tac switch and dual secondary Tac switches.
6. PSC can be rotated 180 degrees allowing the installer to mount with the encoder/controller knob to be mounted on left or right sides of the screen with switch functions changing orientation so function remains identical regardless of orientation. 
7. Includes 20’ 8-pin pre-terminated cable for connection to the PS8
8. Includes mounting cradle for easy flush mounted installation.
9. Includes spring steel mounting clamp and screws for cradle mount installation
10. Case design allows or side or back cable connection to the PS8
11. PSC updates to firmware stored on PS8. Allows PSC to be transferred from PS8 to PS8 without worry of settings loss or compatibility issues
12. PSC firmware updates completed via improved interface on the PS8 GUI. 
13. Digital serial number encrypted (same as PS8) for easy tracking of production units.
14. ARC Logo on home screen only
15. Live system mute form any function screen on the PSC
16. Full system on/off without the need of a remote turn on lead or signal from the PS8 allows the PSC to function (along with someth8ing like a Bluetooth transmitting device) to act as a source unit with system power control like most aftermarket and/or stock head units.

User tuning and processor control features thru the PSC-

1. Volume control
2. System Muting (All Channels on/off)
3. Fader Control: YES – As defined by user channel assignments Via the PS8 GUI
4. System Balance Control: YES – As defined by user channel assignments Via the PS8 GUI
5. Sub Level Control - YES – As defined by user channel assignments Via the PS8 GUI
6. User Defined Center/Aux Channel Control: YES – As defined by user channel assignments Via the PS8 GUI
7. Crossover Controls: YES – Complete full crossover control for Butterworth and Linkwitz-Riley Crossovers (Slope, Dampening, Frequency)
8. Third Octave EQ: YES – Complete EQ control on all channels (Gain per band per channel, channel linking/unlinking, signal channel and/or global capabilities)
9. Signal Delay: YES- Full signal delay operation of all channels in .01ms increments (updated to comply with the new increments of adjustment on the soon to be released PS8 GUI.)
10. Channel Phase: YES – 0 / 180 degree selectable phase on all channels via the PSC

Dealer features-
1. Dealer definable password capable on tuning section of the PSC. This is ONLY available on the tuning features (EQ, Crossover, Phase, Delay) and is an optional feature during main system setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Pics were added to the PSC Controller Features etc. album on Arc's Facebook page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

So now that things are becoming more equal, how does this setup stack up against the dsp pro? If only 8 channels needed and 24/48 will suffice....


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

24/48 what? dB/octave slopes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

I may have missed it but do you have a photo of how the 3 presets can be selected?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Good question!


looks like you get to control lights.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> 24/48 what? dB/octave slopes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think referring to max sample rate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> 24/48 what? dB/octave slopes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Digital in. Helix is 24/96, arc is 32/48 I think.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

mechatron said:


> I may have missed it but do you have a photo of how the 3 presets can be selected?



Everything is done with the knob/click wheel and the buttons next to the knob. 



jtaudioacc said:


> looks like you get to control lights.



As an installer I'm surprised you missed the mounting options and cable connection points as well as the ability to run headless and without a remote turn on to the PS8. 



subterFUSE said:


> I think referring to max sample rate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






nineball76 said:


> Digital in. Helix is 24/96, arc is 32/48 I think.



I'm pretty sure it's 192/48 but I'll have to check when I get home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> Everything is done with the knob/click wheel and the buttons next to the knob.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome, thanks buddy


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I think PS8 sample rate is 48k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I almost forgot about one other feature. If you look closely at the home screen, just to the right of the temperature readout you will see it says "48k">

The home screen also displays the sampling rate of the digital signal you are sending to the PS8 (when actively using a digital source like optical, Digital coaxial or Bluetooth).

With the updates coming the PS8 will accept digital source inputs up to 96kHz.. Please note this does NOT include capabilities for DTS, 5.1 etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes Ps8 is 48khz and the Helix accepts 192 over coax but downsamples to 96, where optical maxes out at anyways. 

My question is those differences aside and if only using 8 channels anyways , how do the two stack up against each other? I know many people choose the Helix just due to not being able to adjust the volume over digital, now that that's covered, would anyone plan to make a switch?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Arc will do 96kHz

There are also thinks you can do with the PS8 In regards to channel and global eq that you can't do with anything else. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> Arc will do 96kHz
> 
> There are also thinks you can do with the PS8 In regards to channel and global eq that you can't do with anything else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to the manual, optical and coax are both limited to 24-32/48. Not that it makes a lot of difference other than being able to send many of my files directly to it or needing to convert prior.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

nineball76 said:


> According to the manual, optical and coax are both limited to 24-32/48. Not that it makes a lot of difference other than being able to send many of my files directly to it or needing to convert prior.



Trust me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I do, that's why I was asking. Experience vs written text means something. Accepting 96, in my eyes, pushes it ahead of the dsp pro. The dac chip is supposedly dsd and 192 capable, but no way to get dsd into the unit. Unless the USB can be accessed for sending signal into it. Can it?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

To be honest, I'd have to ask. I haven't heard anything about audio over USB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the way it's stated in the manual, is that the chip used is capable of 32/192 and dsd. Sure would be nice.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I've had a PS8 and a DSP Pro. I feel like they both sounded very similar, though I switched for the additional channels. I very much prefer the user interface (specifically the ability to input specific values) of the PS8 over the Helix. I will say that Helix has been much more proactive for updates to the DSP/DSP Pro than Arc has been. In my case, the PS8 also fit in my install better than the DSP Pro. I also miss the voltage/temp that was shown on the Arc software as well. 

I think in the long run now that the PSC/Director is now involved the playing field may switch with the advantages of the changes available to the PS8. For all intense purposes the Director is little more than a volume/sub control, mute, and preset manipultor.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It will let you fully tune every single parameter of the PS8 and it does input switching as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

if it does all that ****, I want one. I don't know where the hell im going to install it. but I want one.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Well hell. Now I have to buy a Ps8.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

req said:


> im interested in it, but I hope the knob and buttons can be relocated from the display =\





Accordman said:


> i don't doubt my ability to do it, i just don't want a warranty void when i take the cover off it for a custom install.


From my understanding, the knob nor the display can be relocated from the remote.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Accordman said:


> The voltage display does help me streamline things in my personal build though so that's nice. Im curious what the temp is measuring though.


I would assume that the temp readout on the controller relates to the temp of the processor since the ps8 software shows the temp of the processor.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

pyropoptrt said:


> From my understanding, the knob nor the display can be relocated from the remote.


Somebody better tell Fred Lynch that!

A little hard to see, but... Knob in the center console next to the aft cup holder and display in the rear view mirror.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Fred's mod will not be something most people can do as it requires a LOT more than just taking things apart and adding an extension. 
It will also void the warranty on the controller and the PS8 it's connected to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Fred's mod will not be something most people can do as it requires a LOT more than just taking things apart and adding an extension.
> It will also void the warranty on the controller and the PS8 it's connected to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Warranty schmarranty.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

will Badfish go back?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> will Badfish go back?


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

pretty let down that i have to have that chunky remote in view or i lose warranty, may be time to actually look at other options that allow me a custom install without a void of warranty.

I understand they dont want people taking their stuff apart, but some other companies do allow this and im in a minority that i HATE seeing the controller. Guess i'll have to see what this things worth BNIB and weigh my options. 

Love the processor, just would hope after years of delays the display/knob would have catered to a custom installation environment.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Accordman said:


> pretty let down that i have to have that chunky remote in view or i lose warranty, may be time to actually look at other options that allow me a custom install without a void of warranty.
> 
> I understand they dont want people taking their stuff apart, but some other companies do allow this and im in a minority that i HATE seeing the controller. Guess i'll have to see what this things worth BNIB and weigh my options.
> 
> Love the processor, just would hope after years of delays the display/knob would have catered to a custom installation environment.



It's because to make it work when separated you'd have to do more than just extend wired. Ever try to remote mount an Alpine faceplate? This is harder to do than an Alpine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> It's because to make it work when separated you'd have to do more than just extend wired. Ever try to remote mount an Alpine faceplate? This is harder to do than an Alpine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



again its been long enough...they have had ample time to think about custom installation. They are a much smaller company than alpine and i personally look at them as more of a specialized company than alpine.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Accordman said:


> again its been long enough...they have had ample time to think about custom installation. They are a much smaller company than alpine and i personally look at them as more of a specialized company than alpine.


Name one company that builds their controller with custom builds in mind. It's ok, I'll wait. I don't remember anyone having that same complaint about the MS-8's display and JBL promised that thing for what, 6 years before it saw the light of day?


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Name one company that builds their controller with custom builds in mind. It's ok, I'll wait. I don't remember anyone having that same complaint about the MS-8's display and JBL promised that thing for what, 6 years before it saw the light of day?


i've taken apart MANY bitone controllers for a flush built in look. Have had an issue where pixels on display are bad.....got warrantied.

alot of manufacture not just audison will allow warranty to their dealers when THEY are installing them in a custom install. 

i didn't get a , "oh you took the cover off your controller" " i think we will void warranty on not only the controller but the processor too, and if we feel like it we will lock your processor down as well." Hell there has even been talk from arc audio people that going into advance mode alone would void a warranty at one time.

Telling me i cant take a cover off a display or you wont warranty my whole processor is like telling me that i put custom wheels on my new car so the manufacture warranty is no longer valid when my fuel pump goes out.

i just feel like throwing around someones warranty at every chance you get isn't the best way to go about things. 

I have the processor i'll use it, if i have problems i'll buy another product, its just a constructive conversation here and my thoughts on the whole controller thing.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Being able to take something apart and that piece being specifically designed to be taken apart for custom builds are two very different things. I promise you Audison didn't care about custom builds at all when they were designing the bitOne controller. 

No one said you can't take the cover off. I said you couldn't modify the controller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Q1 is nearing the end, any news? My Ps8 was delivered Monday and by middle of next week I'd like to start laying wires and slinging glass and resin by the weekend. Guess I'll be running an extra line to the front that I can use like a fish line to pull the psc wire cleanly through. 

Quality sound, sorry bud. After rereading the entire thread, I recognized that it looked like I was arguing the sample rate thing with you. I actually don't think I'd read your replies. You say the Ps8 has a 192 update coming? I'm so happy, and impatient.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It doesn't have it coming, it's always been able to do it. 

I haven't asked Fred about it, but I can. It'll likely go up in the FB page before I could tell you anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

they are looking out at april now...talked to fred on the phone the other day


----------



## nanoodhaliwal (Jul 17, 2011)

Great! I was waiting for the BT module, any idea how much that would cost ?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

PS8 controller and BT module ship this month. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156873256255226&substory_index=0&id=476266580225


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Gimme!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Mine are just waiting to be shipped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> Mine are just waiting to be shipped.


I just sent a msg to my Arc guy to see if I can get a pre-order going on the controller. I want this soooo bad!


----------



## nanoodhaliwal (Jul 17, 2011)

can I just buy BT for PS8 and stream audio ? or I need the controller as well ? also how much is the BT module ?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I think you'd need both since you're now bypassing the HU. Similar to how the 6to8 works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanoodhaliwal (Jul 17, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> I think you'd need both since you're now bypassing the HU. Similar to how the 6to8 works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well that is a bummer! how much do these run ?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

nanoodhaliwal said:


> Well that is a bummer! how much do these run ?




It's not different than anyone else. 

I'd have to ask Fred.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I've heard (don't quote me) 3-350. In that ballpark.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

$199 for the BT module. As long as the device that's streaming the BT has the ability to control volume, you will not have to have the controller.


----------



## nanoodhaliwal (Jul 17, 2011)

nineball76 said:


> $199 for the BT module. As long as the device that's streaming the BT has the ability to control volume, you will not have to have the controller.




now we are talking ! I got the answer on the arc facebook posted above as well . will be using it with my iPhone


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

From the Arc Audio Facebook 

"Just wanted to give an update on the release of the controller, bluetooth and new PS8 software.

The good news is the completed controllers and Bluetooth modules are in our warehouse and working beautifully. However the new software and firmware that are required for both units to function correctly is still not quite ready. 

As we address the final areas of this software in conjunction with our beta testing group we will do our best to keep you all informed of the progress of these final bits of code.

We do apologize about the delay however we are doing our best to make sure that the update process as well as the ability for users to seamlessly transition their existing settings profiles into all new software platform for the PS8.

We have high expectations for this product launch and are working hard assure everybody experiences nothing more than complete satisfaction from these new products.

As soon as the software is wrapped up we will begin immediate release of the psc and btm to all of the dealers that have these products on preorder."


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

wtf, i was told i couldnt prepay and preorder them. UGH


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Accordman said:


> wtf, i was told i couldnt prepay and preorder them. UGH


Send a PM to Niebur3, he's who I pre-ordered with. His shop is authorized to sell Arc and he might have some pre-order space left. He's a great guy to deal with, too!


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

Kriszilla said:


> Send a PM to Niebur3, he's who I pre-ordered with. His shop is authorized to sell Arc and he might have some pre-order space left. He's a great guy to deal with, too!


i'm a dealer....


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

lol didnt know but looks like i am on this preorder list.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

3h till Arc has a live YouTube of the new software and controller. 4pm pst.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Firmware and software are available for download and updating. 

https://www.facebook.com/ARCAudio/posts/10157218243935226


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> Firmware and software are available for download and updating.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ARCAudio/posts/10157218243935226


Software looks pretty easy to get around in.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Coming soon to a B&M near you


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice. According to their FB, they've already been tested, boxed, and are shipping out to the dealers today. Woot! Can't wait to get mine. Hope it gets here by the end of next week.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The first batch is being tested. The shipping is being staggered so that everyone receives them at roughly the same time. When the PS8 came out, people complained that people that were closer got them sooner than others. I'm sure some will ***** that they're closer and should get them before everyone else.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> The first batch is being tested. The shipping is being staggered so that everyone receives them at roughly the same time. *When the PS8 came out, people complained that people that were closer got them sooner than others.* I'm sure some will ***** that they're closer and should get them before everyone else.


staggering shipping for that reason is a little odd to me. sounds like catering to a bunch of 3 year olds.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

And you're in the other whiny boat. Either way people are going to *****. I'm just passing along the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Honestly who ****ing cares if someone gets something 3 days earlier?


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

nineball76 said:


> Honestly who ****ing cares if someone gets something 3 days earlier?


At this point I just want the gear. 3 days.......no problem. After all, I've waited over 2 years since they said they would be out.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You'd be surprised how many people complained about the stuff arriving at staggered times. It was ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> And you're in the other whiny boat. Either way people are going to *****. I'm just passing along the info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its not exactly being whiney when you are promised something over and over for 2 years then official release date after official release date passes and nothing. 

so at this point hearing that anyone isnt getting something longer for a reason as stupid as that sounded, its kinda like a oh brother here we go again.


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> lololol :laugh:


I always enjoy your comments, here, and elsewhere. And this dsp may be going in my car now that there's a controller....


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Accordman said:


> its not exactly being whiney when you are promised something over and over for 2 years then official release date after official release date passes and nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> so at this point hearing that anyone isnt getting something longer for a reason as stupid as that sounded, its kinda like a oh brother here we go again.




That's not what I'm saying. I'm talking strictly about the shipping pattern. You do understand that it's a difference of a few days, right? The product is at Arc right now. I've literally laid hands on them. They aren't waiting for anything. International goes one day. East coast the next. Then central time zone. Then mountain. Then pacific. No one is waiting longer to get anything. Unless there are delivery exceptions, everyone should be getting their stuff on the same day. That's the point of staggered shipping. As I said the first time. 

Should it have been available sooner? Absolutely. Can I understand why it took so long? Absolutely. Especially when you compare it to some of the garbage ass "controllers" that were released, like the POS Helix piece. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

quality_sound said:


> That's not what I'm saying. I'm talking strictly about the shipping pattern. You do understand that it's a difference of a few days, right? The product is at Arc right now. I've literally laid hands on them. They aren't waiting for anything. International goes one day. East coast the next. Then central time zone. Then mountain. Then pacific. No one is waiting longer to get anything. Unless there are delivery exceptions, everyone should be getting their stuff on the same day. That's the point of staggered shipping. As I said the first time.
> 
> Should it have been available sooner? Absolutely. Can I understand why it took so long? Absolutely. Especially when you compare it to some of the garbage ass "controllers" that were released, like the POS Helix piece.
> 
> ...


I'll be buying one asap. If they're not available on the arc online store, do you know of any dealers who will take cards over the phone? There's no arc dealers near me .


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If there's nonArc dealers nearby you can order from the Arc site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Any idea when they'll be sent to Australia?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

All the orders are going out as they get them PSCs tested. Beyond that I can't say. I don't know how long shipping to Australia takes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> All the orders are going out as they get them PSCs tested. Beyond that I can't say. I don't know how long shipping to Australia takes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Cool no worries. Thanks heaps for the reply


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

not a controller but all i needed


----------



## nanoodhaliwal (Jul 17, 2011)

Accordman said:


> not a controller but all i needed


Nice, Would love to read a review. Are you going to use it with iPhone ?


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

yup iphone will be my only source in the car.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I dig that cable routing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

if you don't mind accordman, where did you get that and how much did it cost?


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

req said:


> if you don't mind accordman, where did you get that and how much did it cost?


I am also curious


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

quality_sound said:


> If there's nonArc dealers nearby you can order from the Arc site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any ETA as far as when online ordering will be up? Just got a ps8, and I definitely want a psc, probably the BTM too!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Accordman said:


> yup iphone will be my only source in the car.


Nice, James. I like how it simply replaces the center cover of the PS8.

Have you tested the BT connection range yet?

EDIT: Oh, will this BTM when combined with the PS8 facillitate BT Hands-Free Calling with an iPhone or Android smartphone?

I sure wish that iPhone's were taking advantage of Bluetooth Apt-X/CSR. As it is, the iPhone 6/6+ (and assumming the 6S/6S+) regular analog Headphone Output have been tested by Ken Rockwell to be about as good as you can get (better than most consumer DACs and even some pro level ones).

http://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-6-plus.htm#measurements


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

caraudiopimps said:


> Any ETA as far as when online ordering will be up? Just got a ps8, and I definitely want a psc, probably the BTM too!




I'll have to ask


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

quality_sound said:


> I'll have to ask
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet, thanks a ton man! Looking forward to getting my hands on one!


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> Nice, James. I like how it simply replaces the center cover of the PS8.
> 
> Have you tested the BT connection range yet?
> 
> ...


There are Android phones which have better quality than iPhones... And also have apt-x. Hell, the new LG even has an integrated 32bit DAC available made by bang and Olufsen! Not to mention the Marshall London, which looks DOPE!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

caraudiopimps said:


> Any ETA as far as when online ordering will be up? Just got a ps8, and I definitely want a psc, probably the BTM too!




My guy said they started shipping out last month and he has a couple in stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

They started shipping about a week, week and a half ago. 

Online ordering will not open up until all of the orders for the B&Ms are filled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisT (Mar 20, 2014)

so if i order a PS8, can i order the controller asap and not have to wait? i'm wondering when the ordering can begin......no dealer near me


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I want to say the entire first run was taken with pre-orders but I'll have to check with Fred. He's out of the country but I'll hit him up and see what I can find out.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok,
IF the PSC is made available online it won't be until late in August at the soonest. I say "if" because the PS8 is currently only available through a B&M. I understand that a lot of people already have PS8s and would likely order just the PSC so it would make sense to order it by itself. The decision isn't 100% either way yet. 

For Australia, it's up to the distributors. If they already have an order in it may not have been filled yet. Once it is filled, if it already hasn't been, shipping time is up to the distributor and how they chose to have them shipped. Air is 3-7 days, LCL on a ship is 3-5 weeks. 

As for APT-X, it's VERY expensive to license. Arc blind tested APT-X in a car and they found that almost no one could reliably choose the BT type being used. There was much more of a difference found in the device used, the quality of the file, and the quality of the recording source used. Little to no real benefit coupled with APT-X's ridiculous licensing fees and the decision not to include made the decision easy.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> I dig that cable routing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ditto. Love a clean wiring job.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> They started shipping about a week, week and a half ago.
> 
> *Online ordering will not open up until all of the orders for the B&Ms are filled. *
> 
> ...


I like that. Take care of the dealers first.


This looks like a really well done controller. Took a hell of a long time to get to which was frustrating for many but it looks like it was executed very well.
I like the Helix controller as well (small footprint, clean design, touch screen, nice volume pot and a ton of presets available along with all of the essential basic control functions). The Arc PSC certainly allows you to control wayyy more and do actual tuning with it which is a really nice bonus.

I'd like to try one of these out some time (PS8/PSC) and compare to the Helix. I think I would miss the variable phase control though (Unless the Arc now has this? I think it was just 0-180 right?) and the additional 2 channels of flexibility, but the Arc has some other really neat features like the remote turn on/off delays, temp and voltage display, and even the ability to expand the dsp software window to make it larger. Better eq gain resolution as well. 
I prefer the "all in one" gui interface where you can adjust multiple things on the same page in the DSP Pro software, but to me that's not a huge deal as it's about the capabilities available overall.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I haven't looked at the new software yet but I don't think the phase control changed. Isn't the helix only variable on the sub anyway? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Isn't the helix only variable on the sub anyway?



No.

The Helix has variable phase control in 11.5 degree steps for any channel, or you can choose to have 0/180 polarity invert.

It's a user defined setting in the input matrix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

and it is _wonderful_. one of the best features of any DSP ever, IMHO. it makes blending drivers so dang easy (assuming you already have proper phase and time alignment at the crossover points as well as you can).


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

That was the first thing I checked when I downloaded the new Ps8 software. Still only 0, 180.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Is the full user manual for the new PS8 software available as yet?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes, the PS8 is still 0-180. I keep telling Fred is needs to be redone. We'll see what happens.

To be honest, I haven't looked for the manual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm really liking the new software


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

As I have learned more about pro-audio DSP, things I want to see on future car DSPs are:

Full processing on both the input side and output side. That means gain, PEQ, XOver, delay, polarity on each input and also on each output. This is a game changer. Tuning is so much easier when you have this.
Helix added PEQ on the input side a few months ago, but it only works on the analog inputs and only works in stereo pairs. The next step is to get XOvers and the rest of the processing on each input

More delay possible. 15 ms is nowhere near enough delay. 30 ms is a minimum. Most pro DSP have a few full seconds of delay.

Limiters. You don't need a subwoofer subsonic filter when you have variable limiting available. Some of the better implementations allow you to enter the speaker params and it figures out power to XMax and will dynamically limit to protect the speaker.

FIR/Linear Phase XOvers. Dolby Lake made a name for themselves with these. Now more pro-audio devices are featuring them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Ok,
> IF the PSC is made available online it won't be until late in August at the soonest. I say "if" because the PS8 is currently only available through a B&M. I understand that a lot of people already have PS8s and would likely order just the PSC so it would make sense to order it by itself. The decision isn't 100% either way yet.
> 
> For Australia, it's up to the distributors. If they already have an order in it may not have been filled yet. Once it is filled, if it already hasn't been, shipping time is up to the distributor and how they chose to have them shipped. Air is 3-7 days, LCL on a ship is 3-5 weeks.
> ...


if you look up the bluegiga chip they put on the BTM i believe it comes with APT-X baked into the software that comes on it. for as little as 16 bucks a chip


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

someone asked about bluetooth range, about 50 feet is what i find


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Accordman said:


> if you look up the bluegiga chip they put on the BTM i believe it comes with APT-X baked into the software that comes on it. for as little as 16 bucks a chip




The parts are there but the licensing to use it is where the cost comes into play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyDIck (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new DSP since I foolishly didn't buy the controller for my H701 several years ago. Now I'm looking at a new HU and have to replace the DSP as well since I'd have no other way to control the h701 without the existing HU... There are so many DSP options now it's hard to determine which is best for me. 

How easy and intuitive is the software for tuning the PS8? I don't think there is a local dealer for me. The local shop is pushing me toward mosconi 6to8 or Audison bit one. My system is not entering any competitions just for my own listening pleasure. 

At least my timing is good for once, since many folks have been waiting a long time for this and I just started investigating my options! 

TD


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

The Bit One is like 10 years old, so most people on here will say how all these other (newer) processors are better than it....(which they should be....technology gets better with time). So unless you have a guy who can tune a Bit One and bring the same results as these other options....I would get something else. The PS8 is a great product, the Helix DSP Pro, some people have mentioned Mini DSP, it's so many choices man lol. 

If you are new to DSP's, it's gonna be a tough choice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

What I want to know is why you think someone who is able to properly tune on a certain dsp won't be able to do the same on another dsp. Unless all they know how to do is setup the bit tune and hit the start button, they all translate to each other. Some just have some slightly different or more/less features than others and different user interfaces. Out of the 10 processors I've used I've never had to relearn how to tune on each one. Just takes a few minutes to figure out the interface at the very most. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> What I want to know is why you think someone who is able to properly tune on a certain dsp won't be able to do the same on another dsp. Unless all they know how to do is setup the bit tune and hit the start button, they all translate to each other. Some just have some slightly different or more/less features than others and different user interfaces. Out of the 10 processors I've used I've never had to relearn how to tune on each one. Just takes a few minutes to figure out the interface at the very most.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




You simply can't fix small peaks with a GEQ like the Audison products. Once you have parametric (like Arc, Helix and Mosconi) you'll never go back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Is ur answer directed at me, or the person asking for help? This is where I get confused all the time lol. Answer him, not try to argue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> You simply can't fix small peaks with a GEQ like the Audison products. Once you have parametric (like Arc, Helix and Mosconi) you'll never go back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh i know. green seems to think that you need to be trained to get a good sounding car with each different processor lol. i always see him say "find someone whos TRAINED to tune your processor".. doesnt make sense to me unless, like i said before, this person isnt trained to tune. they just know how to use that specific DSP's auto tune lol


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> oh i know. green seems to think that you need to be trained to get a good sounding car with each different processor lol. i always see him say "find someone whos TRAINED to tune your processor".. doesnt make sense to me unless, like i said before, this person isnt trained to tune. they just know how to use that specific DSP's auto tune lol


FWIW I didn't read it that way. Sounded like he was meaning that the Bit One is older software and hardware and doesn't have the same capabilities of some of the newer units and that unless someone tuning with it can make the system sound just as good with the lesser capabilities of that older unit, then they may want to look at the newer options.
I could be wrong, but that's how I interpreted it :blush:



Personally, I'd steer you toward the PS8 or DSP Pro of the current market offerings. Both are fantastic and have particular strengths that make them both great choices.


----------



## lbp775 (Jul 7, 2011)

So has anyone been using this controller? What's the verdict? Is it worth $370?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

lbp775 said:


> So has anyone been using this controller? What's the verdict? Is it worth $370?



Pardon the protective plastic still on it 












Yes, I've been using it for several months now.

It's one of only 2 dsp controllers on the market that allow you to actually program settings on the DSP, so in my book- there is a lot of value to that. It's compact, looks nice and it works.

That said, here are some things to consider regarding the PSC controller and PS8 software combo...

-Changes presets very quickly as compared to the competition
-PSC unit and screen are small- a positive for some, a negative for others
-*Can actually program most functions in the dsp*- huge plus!
-Adjustable display and colors, shows voltage
-Smart volume wheel allows for slow precise adjustments or in fast chunks
-Simple, easy to use button and menu layout on PSC

-Can't mute individual drivers from the PSC
-Can't adjust individual channel output gain from PSC
-Only *3* presets are available in PS8 software so the controller can only do 3 (limitation of the PS8, not the controller really)
-No INPUT selection on the PSC controller (see below**)






** INPUT Selection **
This is an unfortunate scenario that will hopefully be worked on in a new software release. Currently, the only way to change your input source on the DSP without changing the tune preset is to do it with your laptop connected. The only way to change the input with the PSC controller is by doing the following...

-Assign a specific INPUT on one of your presets with your tune. In other words, preset 1 could have your analog RCA input, input 2 could have your optical digital input, input 3 could have BlueTooth.
The problem with this is what happens when you want to have multiple tunes (you know, like competition tunes or a "street" tune, etc) AND be able to change the input source being used....(?)





All this said, it's an excellent DSP/controller combo with excellent output quality (competition proven as well) and a robust feature set. A couple more tweaks in software for more usability would be excellent, but I'm really digging it so far.


----------



## lbp775 (Jul 7, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Pardon the protective plastic still on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very detail feedback! I guess I have some work to do.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm pretty sure you can use a three-position toggle switch to change presets. It should be in the manual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> I'm pretty sure you can use a three-position toggle switch to change presets. It should be in the manual.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes you can use a toggle switch to change presets (same effect as using the controller if you have one). But what you can't do is change_ inputs_ exclusively. Meaning you can't listen to the same tune and change your input from say (for example) an analog HU to your portable digital player over a coax input to the unit. In the dsp, inputs are assigned to a preset. So you can't have 3 different preset tunes and listen to different sources through them, you have to assign an input to a preset. Which becomes a big limitation if you want to have multiple tunes for street/competition tunes/2 seat/etc and still be able to use more than a single input device to the dsp. 

Seems the dsp is very powerful though and I would imagine this is something that could be expanded upon in a future revision. (?)


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

quality_sound

Are you an ArcAudio Dealer?


----------

